# Milan: Gazidis in Russia per importanti accordi commerciali



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.



L unica via è questa, e Gazzosa lo sa bene. 
Sponsor=margine a bilancio per investire.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.



Ecco, gazidis faccia il gazidis che al campo ci pensano altri.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Maggio 2019)

Ottimo
Aumentiamo sto fatturato va


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Maggio 2019)

È a Milano, altro che russia


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.



Come detto alla favoletta del Gazidis che blocca ogni possibile acquisto di Leonardo non ci credo. Viene pagato profumatamente per fare questo, e sono sicuro che si occupi solo di questo, sperando che riesca nell'intento.


----------



## Black (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.



quindi sta facendo qualcosa? bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, gazidis faccia il gazidis che al campo ci pensano altri.



Così è al netto delle notizie.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo ci resti in Russia...


----------



## James45 (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.



Non è vero: è lì per assumere Georgij Jarcev al posto di Gattuso


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.



Dalla Russia con amore


----------



## Jazzy R&B (16 Maggio 2019)

Ma visto che Elliott non vede l'ora di spendere e spandere ed è il fondo più ricco del mondo, visto che se vuole si compra tutta l'UEFA e mette Ceferin a tagliare l'erba in giardino e tutte queste belle stron...ehm, belle cose, allora perchè Gazidis prima di fare le campagne di Russia non va in America e si fa firmare da Elliott una sponsorizzazione per la maglia da 60 mln l'anno?Chiedo eh, in particolare ai fanboys di Elliot...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.



Elliot vuole Ivan Draga.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ma visto che Elliott non vede l'ora di spendere e spandere ed è il fondo più ricco del mondo, visto che se vuole si compra tutta l'UEFA e mette Ceferin a tagliare l'erba in giardino e tutte queste belle stron...ehm, belle cose, allora perchè Gazidis prima di fare le campagne di Russia non va in America e si fa firmare da Elliott una sponsorizzazione per la maglia da 60 mln l'anno?Chiedo eh, in particolare ai fanboys di Elliot...



Perché questa sponsorizzazione non servirebbe a nulla poiché i soldi non rivelerebbero come entrate ai fini del FPF, quindi non sarebbero utilizzabili per il mercato. Anzi, ci porterebbero ulteriori problemi e sanzioni.

I fanboy di Elliott non penso che esistano. Se intendi quelli che credono che il fondo abbia un'enorme influenza politica ed economica, ti riferisci a chiunque sia informato un po' di economia e non passi le sue giornate senza leggere i giornali. Credo che chiunque di loro ti può rispondere che lo scopo di Elliott è fare soldi, non far felici i tifosi. L'idea stessa che i Singer vogliano spendere e spandere è incongruente con la loro stessa natura.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ma visto che Elliott non vede l'ora di spendere e spandere ed è il fondo più ricco del mondo, visto che se vuole si compra tutta l'UEFA e mette Ceferin a tagliare l'erba in giardino e tutte queste belle stron...ehm, belle cose, allora perchè Gazidis prima di fare le campagne di Russia non va in America e si fa firmare da Elliott una sponsorizzazione per la maglia da 60 mln l'anno?Chiedo eh, in particolare ai fanboys di Elliot...



Forse non è chiaro che Elliott è un fondo speculativo.
Uno che raccoglie i soldi dai fondi pensione degli operai, dei polizziotti, da Oligarchi russi dal coltello facile, da tutta una varietà di personaggi che danno soldi ad Elliott mica per buttarli in una sponsorizzazione fittizia inutile. Gli danno i soldi per farli guadagnare.
Non vedrete mai Elliott buttare un sol dollaro se questo non può tornare più o meno rapidament einditro moltiplicato per 1 e mezzo o giù di li.

Comunque sta storia delle sponsorizzazioni fittizie ha anche un pò stufato. Anche ricevesse una sponsorizzazione aggiuntiva di 60M, i Milan per le regole del fpf può inserirne a bilancio solo 10-15, non funziona più così.

Basta con questa storia di aggirare il fpf concentriamoci sul gestirlo al meglio.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro che Elliott è un fondo speculativo.
> *Uno che raccoglie i soldi dai fondi pensione degli operai, dei polizziotti, da Oligarchi russi dal coltello facile, da tutta una varietà di personaggi che danno soldi ad Elliott mica per buttarli in una sponsorizzazione fittizia inutile*. Gli danno i soldi per farli guadagnare.
> Non vedrete mai Elliott buttare un sol dollaro se questo non può tornare più o meno rapidament einditro moltiplicato per 1 e mezzo o giù di li.
> 
> ...



Anche da malandrini italiani che intendano ripulire quattrini sottratti alle tasse o guadagnati in modi equivoci, ed imboscati in qualche tax haven.
Infatti, la funzione primaria di ogni hedge fund al mondo è semplicemente quella di riciclare soldi sporchi.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (16 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro che Elliott è un fondo speculativo.
> Uno che raccoglie i soldi dai fondi pensione degli operai, dei polizziotti, da Oligarchi russi dal coltello facile, da tutta una varietà di personaggi che danno soldi ad Elliott mica per buttarli in una sponsorizzazione fittizia inutile. Gli danno i soldi per farli guadagnare.
> Non vedrete mai Elliott buttare un sol dollaro se questo non può tornare più o meno rapidament einditro moltiplicato per 1 e mezzo o giù di li.
> 
> ...



Amico mio, io sono totalmente d'accordo con te! Bisogna solo spiegare, o meglio, far entrare nella zucca di qualche boccalone che questi NON hanno acquistato il Milan per poi investirci sopra; si son ritrovati il Milan nelle mutande come pignoramento al Cinefake insolvente, punto. E adesso il loro obiettivo primario non è certo straindebitarsi per comprarci a noi i giocatoroni, ma viceversa "ristrutturare l'azienda", la quale attualmente, messa com'è, produce 80 mln di passivo all'anno; roba da far scappare a gambe levate anche i meglio intenzionati ad un eventuale acquisto. Detto questo, noi fatturiamo circa 220 mln, ed il FPF permette al padrone/titolare/socio di maggioranza, insomma al proprietario del team, di immettere tramite sponsorizzazioni "della casa" una cifra NON superiore al 30% del fatturato netto, ovvero senza le plusvalenze che non sono considerate (giustamente) un ricavo strutturale. Nel caso nostro, il 30% su 220 mln, sarebbero la bellezza di circa 65 mln l'anno, il tutto senza contravvenire a nessuna regola, perchè NON sarebbe assolutamente una sponsorizzazione fittizia/farlocca, anzi!


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Amico mio, io sono totalmente d'accordo con te! Bisogna solo spiegare, o meglio, far entrare nella zucca di qualche boccalone che questi NON hanno acquistato il Milan per poi investirci sopra; si son ritrovati il Milan nelle mutande come pignoramento al Cinefake insolvente, punto. E adesso il loro obiettivo primario non è certo straindebitarsi per comprarci a noi i giocatoroni, ma viceversa "ristrutturare l'azienda", la quale attualmente, messa com'è, produce 80 mln di passivo all'anno; roba da far scappare a gambe levate anche i meglio intenzionati ad un eventuale acquisto. Detto questo, noi fatturiamo circa 220 mln, ed il FPF permette al padrone/titolare/socio di maggioranza, insomma al proprietario del team, di immettere tramite sponsorizzazioni "della casa" una cifra NON superiore al 30% del fatturato netto, ovvero senza le plusvalenze che non sono considerate (giustamente) un ricavo strutturale. Nel caso nostro, il 30% su 220 mln, sarebbero la bellezza di circa 65 mln l'anno, il tutto senza contravvenire a nessuna regola, perchè NON sarebbe assolutamente una sponsorizzazione fittizia/farlocca, anzi!


Molto bene, Jazzy.


----------



## sunburn (16 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Amico mio, io sono totalmente d'accordo con te! Bisogna solo spiegare, o meglio, far entrare nella zucca di qualche boccalone che questi NON hanno acquistato il Milan per poi investirci sopra; si son ritrovati il Milan nelle mutande come pignoramento al Cinefake insolvente, punto. E adesso il loro obiettivo primario non è certo straindebitarsi per comprarci a noi i giocatoroni, ma viceversa "ristrutturare l'azienda", la quale attualmente, messa com'è, produce 80 mln di passivo all'anno; roba da far scappare a gambe levate anche i meglio intenzionati ad un eventuale acquisto. Detto questo, noi fatturiamo circa 220 mln, ed il FPF permette al padrone/titolare/socio di maggioranza, insomma al proprietario del team, di immettere tramite sponsorizzazioni "della casa" una cifra NON superiore al 30% del fatturato netto, ovvero senza le plusvalenze che non sono considerate (giustamente) un ricavo strutturale. Nel caso nostro, il 30% su 220 mln, sarebbero la bellezza di circa 65 mln l'anno, il tutto senza contravvenire a nessuna regola, perchè NON sarebbe assolutamente una sponsorizzazione fittizia/farlocca, anzi!


Io non penso che il fondo Elliott "si sia ritrovato il Milan". Mi sembra inverosimile pensare che Singer non sapesse che la possibilità di non riavere indietro i soldi era molto alta. Secondo me il prestito a quelle condizioni, che oserei definire capestro, era il cavallo di ***** che volevano sfruttare per prendersi un club di calcio. 
Il perché dell'operazione non so spiegarlo. Su cosa vogliano fare si possono solo formulare ipotesi. Di certo lo scopo finale non è quello di buttare milioni su milioni per farci vincere trofei, ma è quello guadagnarci. Da tifosi possiamo solo sperare che con le operazioni che faranno per raggiungere lo scopo del guadagno, incidentalmente salti fuori qualche soddisfazione sportiva anche per noi.

PS: mi censura il nome della città di cui Priamo era re... Non è colpa mia.


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Maggio 2019)

Ecco sarebbe anche ora che iniziasse a fare il suo lavoro invece di tritare le gonadi al ds.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro che Elliott è un fondo speculativo.
> Uno che raccoglie i soldi dai fondi pensione degli operai, dei polizziotti, da Oligarchi russi dal coltello facile, da tutta una varietà di personaggi che danno soldi ad Elliott mica per buttarli in una sponsorizzazione fittizia inutile. Gli danno i soldi per farli guadagnare.
> *Non vedrete mai Elliott buttare un sol dollaro se questo non può tornare più o meno rapidament einditro moltiplicato per 1 e mezzo o giù di li.*
> 
> ...



Ad oggi il Milan è una macchina che produce dai 70 ai 100 milioni di perdita all'anno..quindi Elliott se per "guadagnarci" sana questa situazione e rende il Milan una macchina che invece può sostenersi significa che ha ridato forza al club..
Poi come lo faranno dipende da Gazidis in primis ma chiunque gestisca lo sport sa benissimo che gli utili comprando e rivendendo li generi solo se i risultati sono in linea o superiori alle attese.
Un Milan che fa annate da 5° posto non aumenta il valore di mezzo giocatore..altro che plusvalenze..

Se vuoi migliorare servono sponsor nuovi, idee fresche e soprattutto risultati sportivi in linea con la crescita del club


----------



## Jazzy R&B (16 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto bene, Jazzy.



Ciao Casnop, son stato assente un mesetto causa bannaggio per aver postato link  , e vabè fesso io. Tornando alla questione, a me pare sempre più chiaro che si vada verso una gestione molto oculata del Milan, con tantissimo player-trading, e zero/quasi zero soldi immessi da Elliot direttamente (perchè se volessero veramente investire pesantemente lo farebbero già da adesso, come ho spiegato nel mio post precedente). Che di per se non è un male, a patto che la ristrutturazione sia mirata ad una rivendita in tempi medio-brevi a qualcuno che si faccia carico del Milan più per passione che per investimento. Della serie una mano sul cuore, e l'altra sul portafogli.Se invece va via Elliot ma arriva un affarista alla Pallotta o simili, la mia paura è che rimarremo sospesi in questo limbo attuale fino a data da destinarsi.


----------



## gabuz (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: *aumentare il fatturato*.



Il sudafricano imbruttito... taaaacccc


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Gadisi si trova in Russia per siglare importanti accordi commerciali per il Milan. Obiettivo: aumentare il fatturato.



C'è solo un modo per aumentare il fatturato:

-comprare i giocatori forti
-qualificarsi in Champions
-vincere trofei
-comprare altri giocatori forti
-qualificarsi in Champions
-vincere trofei

e ripetere ciclicamente


----------



## luigi61 (16 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è solo un modo per aumentare il fatturato:
> 
> -comprare i giocatori forti
> -qualificarsi in Champions
> ...


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2019)

Torna indietro col colbacco e senza sponsor, tipico.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2019)

all'arsenal è la cosa che gli è riuscita meglio (i numeri sono indiscutibili) e l'abbiamo assunto per questo.
mi auguro non ci siano sorprese almeno da questo punto di vista,anche se capisco che tutto ciò che orbita attorno alla premier league ed andare ogni anno in champions con l'arsenal abbiano aiutato a parte le ultime due stagioni


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ciao Casnop, son stato assente un mesetto causa bannaggio per aver postato link  , e vabè fesso io. Tornando alla questione, a me pare sempre più chiaro che si vada verso una gestione molto oculata del Milan, con tantissimo player-trading, e zero/quasi zero soldi immessi da Elliot direttamente (perchè se volessero veramente investire pesantemente lo farebbero già da adesso, come ho spiegato nel mio post precedente). Che di per se non è un male, a patto che la ristrutturazione sia mirata ad una rivendita in tempi medio-brevi a qualcuno che si faccia carico del Milan più per passione che per investimento. Della serie una mano sul cuore, e l'altra sul portafogli.Se invece va via Elliot ma arriva un affarista alla Pallotta o simili, la mia paura è che rimarremo sospesi in questo limbo attuale fino a data da destinarsi.


Se può essere di aiuto alle tue riflessioni, possiamo dire che la durata di una partecipazione in equity di Elliott nel target di investimento, direttamente o tramite propria avente causa, per una consistenza non inferiore al cinquanta per cento della misura massima della holding ivi detenuta, non è mai stata inferiore agli otto anni dalla prima offerta di acquisto, in posizione di controllo e/o di influenza. E tutto lascia intendere che il calcio non sia materia per investimenti a più rapido ritorno.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Maggio 2019)

Copriti la pelata che là è freddo, somaro


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Elliot vuole Ivan Draga.



con la pronuncia dello speaker russo del'incontro a Mosca.

#stimaperte


----------



## diavolo (17 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è solo un modo per aumentare il fatturato:
> 
> -comprare i giocatori forti
> -qualificarsi in Champions
> ...



Esatto.


----------

